# Irish Expats in Prince Albert ,Saskatchewan



## mellyhelly (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi guys my husband going to work in Saskatchewan in April and myself and the kids are hoping to follow over in the summer and i was wondering are there any Irish Expats there. I was wondering what the procedure is to enrol my kids in school out there. My kids are of a variety of ages rangeing from 19 down to 7 .
Please can anyone get back to me with any information that would help.

Mel


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You just take the kids to school, prove you and they are legal in Canada and they will be enrolled.
Easy Peasy.


----------



## sean2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

mellyhelly said:


> Hi guys my husband going to work in Saskatchewan in April and myself and the kids are hoping to follow over in the summer and i was wondering are there any Irish Expats there. I was wondering what the procedure is to enrol my kids in school out there. My kids are of a variety of ages rangeing from 19 down to 7 .
> Please can anyone get back to me with any information that would help.
> 
> Mel


Hi mel, make sure he gives it a good few mths before yourself and the family move anywhere. Research research including forums, including company's name and other people experiences, I am not trying to put you off Canada


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

sean2012 said:


> Hi mel, make sure he gives it a good few mths before yourself and the family move anywhere. Research research including forums, including company's name and other people experiences, I am not trying to put you off Canada


Well, what is it you are trying to do?


----------



## kecy14 (Mar 8, 2013)

mellyhelly said:


> Hi guys my husband going to work in Saskatchewan in April and myself and the kids are hoping to follow over in the summer and i was wondering are there any Irish Expats there. I was wondering what the procedure is to enrol my kids in school out there. My kids are of a variety of ages rangeing from 19 down to 7 .
> Please can anyone get back to me with any information that would help.
> 
> Mel


Hi,

My husband has just been offered a job too and is to start in May, we're going out in Aug. we have 3 kids - 17, 9, & 7, so i'm in a similar position as you. Where about are you moving to - is it Prince Albert or somewhere near to there? We're going to melfort - about an hour away from prince albert. I'm in touch with some people over there who have already moved from Ireland - so I can ask them anything you need to know - they're probably questions I'm asking too.


----------

